# So what have u guys been up to during the off season



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Me im focused on the NBA! Go Rockets!


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

same here...eventhough u blasted da rockets:upset:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

NBA Bulls, NFL-Eagles, and MLB of course the Cubbies. Wait I dont watch WNBA oh well that is what im gonna do during its off season.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Watching football and getting ready for college basketball season, along with keeping up with the NBA and I just MOVED...
which absolutely sucks...


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Awaiting the NBA season.. working on my forum (shameless link plug below)

Less than 2 weeks until the NBA WHOOOOO!!!

Stuart


----------



## CigarBoy (Nov 29, 2002)

Don't we all do pretty much the same thing. Watch football in the fall and college or/and NBA during the winter.

I am following University of Cincinnati football and gearing up for college basketball. I will be out on the west coast working on a college basketball project that includes some PAC 10, Mountain West and Big 12 basketball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CigarBoy</b>!
> Don't we all do pretty much the same thing. Watch football in the fall and college or/and NBA during the winter.
> 
> I am following University of Cincinnati football and gearing up for college basketball. I will be out on the west coast working on a college basketball project that includes some PAC 10, Mountain West and Big 12 basketball.


Can't wait to hear about some of these!


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*offseason*

Pulling for the Heat and Eddie Jones in the NBA (though I do like a heck of a lot of other teams as well; I watch all them too). And of course a few hobbies...


----------

